# New Orion convert



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2009)

Was at Home Depot in Norwalk on Sunday, and they were having all sorts of clearance sales. Picked up an Orion for $34.

Cooked 3 racks of ribs last night. I like it. A lot. Awesome.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like a helluva a deal

Just checked Amazon and they're $169 on there


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Was at Home Depot in Norwalk on Sunday, and they were having all sorts of clearance sales. Picked up an Orion for $34.
> 
> Cooked 3 racks of ribs last night. I like it. A lot. Awesome.


$34 is a freaking steal man!!!

Congrats on the ribs!  It's really hard to screw up ribs in there. 

What flavor wood did you use?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> $34 is a freaking steal man!!!
> 
> Congrats on the ribs!  It's really hard to screw up ribs in there.
> 
> What flavor wood did you use?



No wood, just dry rub and slow slow heat. The wife isn't pro-smoke, but I'm slowly getting her up to speed there. The Orion should help, much easier to control lower smoke amounts.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2009)

Off to Home Depot to look.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2009)

$34.00 is a complete steal!! That's 1/2 of what I paid for mine.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> No wood, just dry rub and slow slow heat. The wife isn't pro-smoke, but I'm slowly getting her up to speed there. The Orion should help, much easier to control lower smoke amounts.


Try apple...very mild


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Off to Home Depot to look.



No kidding! That's a hell of a find!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 13, 2009)

You'll enjoy it ALOT!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> You'll enjoy it ALOT!!!



Thing is super efficient. 1/3 of a bag of charoal, started it up around 4.30. At 10 pm, I went out to see about cleaning up, and it was still hot enough to cook in.

I see some serious beer can chicken in my future.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

Off the the depot tomorrow!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I see some serious beer can chicken in my future.



The beauty of it is you don't need the can! Just pour the beer into the drip pan.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 13, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Thing is super efficient. 1/3 of a bag of charoal, started it up around 4.30. At 10 pm, I went out to see about cleaning up, and it was still hot enough to cook in.
> 
> I see some serious beer can chicken in my future.


 DUDE!!!....the beauty of the Orion is you don't need to low&slow it.

3 racks out of the Orion in 90 minutes, tops.  10 mins on the grill and you're done.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread is useless without pictures.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone else find a great deal on one at HD?  Never made it over there myself yesterday; might swing in today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone else find a great deal on one at HD?  Never made it over there myself yesterday; might swing in today.



I stopped at two yesterday and all they had were Brinkmans at full price.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I stopped at two yesterday and all they had were Brinkmans at full price.



Maybe Norwalkians just haven't gotten Religion yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe Norwalkians just haven't gotten Religion yet.



Did the Norwalk store have a bunch of them or did you grab the last one?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did the Norwalk store have a bunch of them or did you grab the last one?



They had 6-7 of them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> They had 6-7 of them.



Thanks, will be down in that part of the state tomorrow and will stop in to grab one or two.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, I'll have to check the Shrewsbury HD this afternoon. Nothing about the Orion on their website.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Nuthin! I had a $25 gift certificate and an Item I was returning for $30. Was looking forward to walking out with an Orion and $25 cash. 

If anyone pics one up in CT you could probably buy them all and sell the rest to us ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

I bet SPAGs would have had one!   

Damn homoginization of America


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I bet SPAGs would have had one!
> 
> Damn homoginization of America



Yep, seems like Brinkman and Weber have cornered the market at HD.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

Very fond memories as a kid shopping at Spag's most every weekend.  The place had everything a Home Depot and a Walmart would have, but with charm in all those connected barns.

I was sad to hear of it's demise from a cashier in Florida at 7-11 who was a former employee there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Still a hundred bucks more, but the ace outlet has it for $135:

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(iwbjvyq0bw11md450c0o5t55)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=8209264&

What's up with all the Hardware stores ditching the Orions?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 14, 2009)

The thought did cross my mind to buy all of them, but a) I was driving the small car, and 2) My wife would have beat me with an Orion.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I bet SPAGs would have had one!
> 
> Damn homoginization of America



Spags sucks now. I went in there a couple weeks ago and it was worse than Ocean State Garbagelot. They don't even have a tool section anymore. Ever since Building 19 bought them they've gone down hill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Spags sucks now. I went in there a couple weeks ago and it was worse than Ocean State Garbagelot. They don't even have a tool section anymore. Ever since Building 19 bought them they've gone down hill.



I was under the impression that they were no longer.......I probably haven't been on that stretch of route 9 in a decade.  Try and avoid that end of Shrewsbury if at all possible. It's been infected by Worcester :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 14, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Still a hundred bucks more, but the ace outlet has it for $135:
> 
> http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(iwbjvyq0bw11md450c0o5t55)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=8209264&
> 
> What's up with all the Hardware stores ditching the Orions?



I'll bring it up at the  http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-august-8th-stamford-conn.html?highlight=Orion


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone ever throw a Pork Belly in one and attempt to make their own bacon?  I'm wondering if the Orion's cooking speed would be to fast to achieve the desired smokiness.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Try and avoid that end of Shrewsbury if at all possible. It's been infected by Worcester :lol:



The inside of Spags is proof of that, I was probably the only one speaking English. :-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2009)

wondering if Jeff had success in Norwalk today ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> wondering if Jeff had success in Norwalk today ...



My meeting got changed to Friday. If they got them I will grab them all!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.....


times 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> My meeting got changed to Friday. If they got them I will grab them all!



If you do grab an extra, I call dibs on one and would pay shipping up to NH.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe I should run to Norwalk after work. E-Bay, here I come!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> My meeting got changed to Friday. If they got them I will grab them all!



Ah, you're killing me. 



deadheadskier said:


> If you do grab an extra, I call dibs on one and would pay shipping up to NH.



Get in line buddy!



ctenidae said:


> Maybe I should run to Norwalk after work. E-Bay, here I come!



You are obligated to sell them to AZers for cost + shipping/transport. If you beat Jeff to them, put me down for one.


Funny I didn't know I wanted one so bad until this thread. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like Root should get a kickback from Orion for all the AZers he turned on to the fine art of smoking meat!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2009)

So, apparently all Home Dpots are selling off their stock at $34, because they're "slow sellers".

Not any more, I think.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> So, apparently all Home Dpots are selling off their stock at $34, because they're "slow sellers".
> 
> Not any more, I think.



I talked to a friend that works at the Wallingford store and she mentioned the only store up here that has them in stock is North Haven and that they are $70.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like Root should get a kickback from Orion for all the AZers he turned on to the fine art of smoking meat!!!!!


Heck yeah!!!

After I posted the TR of the Rib-off on the Orion forum, the owner did tell me he has a t-shirt and another bottle of Orion rub for me!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Got 4 from north haven store 34.01 ea
Me
Mr.evil
Wa loaf
DHS


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Got 4 from north haven store 34.01 ea
> Me
> Mr.evil
> Wa loaf
> DHS



:beer:     

YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Just trying to get in good with the new moderator.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Got 4 from north haven store 34.01 ea
> Me
> Mr.evil
> Wa loaf
> DHS



Sweet I'll PM my address to you.



o3jeff said:


> Just trying to get in good with the new moderator.



Hey DHS I didn't notice. When did this happen? Congrats!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet I'll PM my address to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DHS I didn't notice. When did this happen? Congrats!




Following a grueling three week initiation period that I've been sworn to secrecy about the details (think Skull and Bones Society) I was appointed today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

According to the girl that grabbed them out of the overhead, these things have been floating around for a good year or two, the inch of dust on the boxes proved it.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2009)

So you cleaned out the state of Connecticut, huh? Guess that means you need to make us some ribs! I shared my cookies with you, after all!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

severine said:


> So you cleaned out the state of Connecticut, huh? Guess that means you need to make us some ribs! I shared my cookies with you, after all!



They still had one left, but I think the employee that pulled them out of the overhead for me probably grabbed it after seeing me get four.

I will just need to figure it out before I invite people over.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

Just had a visit from the Orion fairy!

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just had a visit from the Orion fairy!
> 
> Thanks Jeff!



You already got yours!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> You already got yours!



Lol, yes. He's heading to Boston today and stopped on the way in. I guess he's meeting DHS in South Boston today too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Lol, yes. He's heading to Boston today and stopped on the way in. I guess he's meeting DHS in South Boston today too.



Our offices are like 10 minutes from one another, and you Boston guys get yours first LOL. Seeing how it only cost me $36 buck and I didn't have to even go get it, I guess I cant complain. I will just have to wait until Sunday morning........You had better be riding on Sunday Jeff!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm expecting TR's with pictures from all of you new owners.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm expecting TR's with pictures from all of you new owners.




times 2


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm expecting TR's with pictures from all of you new owners.



Well, I'll try to cook something up soon, but here are some unboxing photos:

Nice layer of dust on the box:
















I do need to work, so I'll assemble it later.


----------



## hammer (Jul 16, 2009)

Quickly stopped by the Tewksbury, MA Home Depot on my way to work...none there. :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll get yours to you Tim. If I head to the office tomorrow I'll give you a call.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

Just made phone contact with the dealer.  Waiting in South Bay parking lot for the shipment to arrive.

I'm sure most people looking to spend $35 dollars on some goods in a parking lot on the edge of Roxbury and Dorchester, aren't buying grilling gear :lol:   well actually I guess they could call that grilling gear to :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

A little stoke for the new owners...

Beef brisket










Corned Beef





Ribs





Pulled pork













(I know...posting snow pics is July is cruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

wow some serious stoke..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow some serious stoke..


yeah...it had to be done.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah...it had to be done.



better than others TRs..that say..I made ribs..they were good..


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll get yours to you Tim. If I head to the office tomorrow I'll give you a call.



I can wait until Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

quick question for the pros

It is said that a great benefit of this cooker is it's speed.  Has anyone experimented with lesser amounts of charcoal in order to cook at a lower temp for a longer period of time for greater smoking.  Thinking of doing a batch of some homemade andouile sausage tomorrow and would want to smoke them for a long time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> quick question for the pros
> 
> It is said that a great benefit of this cooker is it's speed.  Has anyone experimented with lesser amounts of charcoal in order to cook at a lower temp for a longer period of time for greater smoking.  Thinking of doing a batch of some homemade andouile sausage tomorrow and would want to smoke them for a long time.



I can't say I have.  What flavor wood chips you using?

I'd ask over here:  Someone there will know the answer.
http://www.orionoutdoors.com/community/forums/viewforum.php?id=1


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> quick question for the pros
> 
> It is said that a great benefit of this cooker is it's speed.  Has anyone experimented with lesser amounts of charcoal in order to cook at a lower temp for a longer period of time for greater smoking.  Thinking of doing a batch of some homemade andouile sausage tomorrow and would want to smoke them for a long time.





RootDKJ said:


> I can't say I have.  What flavor wood chips you using?
> 
> I'd ask over here:  Someone there will know the answer.
> http://www.orionoutdoors.com/community/forums/viewforum.php?id=1



not bashing the orion forum, but this is a great resource..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> not bashing the orion forum, but this is a great resource..
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/


 
Many smoking forums don't give the Orion enough credit for what it does.  If it's not L&S, they don't give it a 2nd glance.

I'm sure that using a low and slow smoker, you can get 9/10 or 10/10 ribs out of it.  

Orion would be 8/10.  It's good for someone like me who doesn't have all day to sit around and smoke up something.  I don't have that kinda free time in my life...maybe when I retire...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Many smoking forums don't give the Orion enough credit for what it does.  If it's not L&S, they don't give it a 2nd glance.
> 
> I'm sure that using a low and slow smoker, you can get 9/10 or 10/10 ribs out of it.
> 
> Orion would be 8/10.  It's good for someone like me who doesn't have all day to sit around and smoke up something.  I don't have that kinda free time in my life...maybe when I retire...



If you think the Orion doesn't get any love, see what they think of the ECB! 

We need an ECB crew here. I think I'm the only one!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Many smoking forums don't give the Orion enough credit for what it does.  If it's not L&S, they don't give it a 2nd glance.
> 
> I'm sure that using a low and slow smoker, you can get 9/10 or 10/10 ribs out of it.
> 
> Orion would be 8/10.  It's good for someone like me who doesn't have all day to sit around and smoke up something.  I don't have that kinda free time in my life...maybe when I retire...



I am intrgued by the Orion.  If I didn't already have my modified Brinkman I would go the Orion route.  The main reason I don't use the Brinkman more is the amount of time needed to do ribs or pulled pork.  If its a weekend and i have time to kill I don't mind the long cooking time on the Brinkman.  I make Jerk chicken from time to time.  What I usually do is get the smoke on it off the bat and then finish it in the oven to cook it through and crisp up the skin.  

I'm doing something on the smoker this weekend... probably ribs..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If you think the Orion doesn't get any love, see what they think of the ECB!
> 
> We need an ECB crew here. I think I'm the only one!



you are not the only one...and for those of you who don't know what ECB means... it stans for el cheapo brinkman.  i have put out some great pulled pork, ribs, and jerk chicken off of this beat.






ps - the one in the pic was borrowed from a friend.  i have since purchased one and added a new temp gauge and drilled some holes in the charcoal pan to aid air flow.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If you think the Orion doesn't get any love, see what they think of the ECB!
> 
> We need an ECB crew here. I think I'm the only one!



I have one of those, too.The letters on the front started peeling off right out of the box.  So now it's my P. kman Smokngl


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If you think the Orion doesn't get any love, see what they think of the ECB!
> 
> We need an ECB crew here. I think I'm the only one!


:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I can't say I have.  What flavor wood chips you using?
> 
> I'd ask over here:  Someone there will know the answer.
> http://www.orionoutdoors.com/community/forums/viewforum.php?id=1



not sure yet, maybe cherry

I've got a bird to cook, so I might just do the bird and sausage at the same time and get a feel for it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> not sure yet, maybe cherry
> 
> I've got a bird to cook, so I might just do the bird and sausage at the same time and get a feel for it.


That sounds really f'n good!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like we need a meat smoking sub forum here.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we need a meat smoking sub forum here.



Don't stop there.  We can have an Orion and a El Cheapo Brinkman forum.  ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Don't stop there.  We can have an Orion and a El Cheapo Brinkman forum.  ;-)



And I better not catch u in the Orion forun  stealing recipies


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe DHS can use his new mod powers to get us the sub-forum!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Maybe DHS can use his new mod powers to get us the sub-forum!



I'll bring it up at the annual retreat to Alta where all the big moderator decisions are made


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you guys do a dry burn on it first without food in it like the instructions. It's stainless steel, what could need to be burned off?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Just finished putting it together. Stupid question, do the chips go around the drip pan or do you load up the drip pan with them?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished putting it together. Stupid question, do the chips go around the drip pan or do you load up the drip pan with them?



Around the outside.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you guys do a dry burn on it first without food in it like the instructions. It's stainless steel, what could need to be burned off?


Nope. Just washed it out with water.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't wait to get this thing!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Nope. Just washed it out with water.



I didn't even do that. Threw the ribs in, lit it up, and had a beer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Around the outside.



Good to know I would have put them underneath.

Assembled and ready to go. Bought a rack of ribs from BJs tonight I'll put a rub on them tonight and I'm bringing the whole thing to a lake BBQ tomorrow. Oddly I couldn't find charcoal at BJs. Still need to stop for beer and ice on the way anyway.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Oddly I couldn't find charcoal at BJs. Still need to stop for beer and ice on the way anyway.



That's a purchasse combination that just makes you smile- charcoal, beer, adn ice. There is absolutely no doubt what you are going to go do, and everyone who sees you is jealous.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished putting it together. Stupid question, do the chips go around the drip pan or do you load up the drip pan with them?


Between the drip pan and sidewall.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2009)

i have a feeling there will be multiple smoker TRs this weekend.  let the flesh roast!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i have a feeling there will be multiple smoker TRs this weekend.  let the flesh roast!



whoop whoop


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

So are any of you new Orion owners interested in coming to the http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-august-8th-stamford-conn.html?

I'll be there, so will many other users, the owner/inventor will also be there with Orion schwag.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

Any recommendations on brands of wood chips and were to get them. Looking at that pick they appear to be more of shavings. When I was in Walmart getting charcoal they had some wood chips, but they felt like big chunks.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Any recommendations on brands of wood chips and were to get them. Looking at that pick they appear to be more of shavings. When I was in Walmart getting charcoal they had some wood chips, but they felt like big chunks.


I have some of the Walmart chips.  I don't like them...they don't burn very well.

Bass Pro Shops have a great selection and shipping from them is very reasonable.  I like these a lot.  Otherwise I'd get the chips that HD sells.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So are any of you new Orion owners interested in coming to the http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-august-8th-stamford-conn.html?
> 
> I'll be there, so will many other users, the owner/inventor will also be there with Orion schwag.



Wanna watch my kids?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wanna watch my kids?


Only if you bring 'em


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Between the drip pan and sidewall.



what's the foil for?  Make it easier to clean the drip pan?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Only if you bring 'em



lol not a good idea having them run around a field of hot coals.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what's the foil for?  Make it easier to clean the drip pan?


Exactly.  It doesn't catch everything, but speeds along the process.  Afterwards, drip pan and rib hangers go right in to the dishwasher.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

What time is that Stamford meet? Is this a spectator thing where I can sample everyone cooking?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What time is that Stamford meet? Is this a spectator thing where I can sample everyone cooking?


Gotta gook to sample .10am to 8pm

I'll make an exception for any AZ'rs that stop by, but I can't guarantee that for everyone else.

http://bigocookouts.wordpress.com/upcoming-events/big-o-cookout-connecticut-boats-and-bbq/


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine is still in the box. I have been so busy this summer I haven't had time to put it together. How long does it take to fully assemble?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Mine is still in the box. I have been so busy this summer I haven't had time to put it together. How long does it take to fully assemble?



Unpack and assembly took about 10 minutes.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 17, 2009)

ECB Crew!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> ECB Crew!!!



FKNA!!!!!! any more food TRs???


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting a feel for the Orion as I type.  I did some sausage and after 20 minutes they were done and wicked smokey, in fact too smokey.  I used Hickory chips.  Then again I wasn't happy with my batch of sausage to begin with.  I should have incorporated far more fat into the blend.

I've got a bird going now, will see how it goes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Gonna give mine a try tomorrow. Grabbed some ribs tonight, but forgot to get some rub.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, so I busted mine out today. Cooked some pork ribs that I picked up at BJs. I put a basic dry rub on them last night. Didn't have any wood chips for smoking, but i did put some beer in the drip pan. They came out awesome and didn't last long. Forgot to take pictures of the process, so here's the final result:


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, so I busted mine out today. Cooked some pork ribs that I picked up at BJs. I put a basic dry rub on them last night. Didn't have any wood chips for smoking, but i did put some beer in the drip pan. They came out awesome and didn't last long. Forgot to take pictures of the process, so here's the final result:


Awesome. I have got to get mine put together real soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, so I busted mine out today. Cooked some pork ribs that I picked up at BJs. I put a basic dry rub on them last night. Didn't have any wood chips for smoking, but i did put some beer in the drip pan. They came out awesome and didn't last long. Forgot to take pictures of the process, so here's the final result:


NOOOIIIIICE:beer:

I like my ribs a bit saucy, so I either throw them on the grill with some bbq sauce on or just slap some bbq sauce on and wrap in foil for 5-10 mins.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

So, handles on the drip pan....who has used a set of pliers to crimp them on better?  If you breath wrong the handles come unattached, which I was lucky enough to experience tonight causing three hours of nasty beer, smoke, grease slop to spill all over the spent hickory chips.

that'll get fixed


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So, handles on the drip pan....who has used a set of pliers to crimp them on better? If you breath wrong the handles come unattached, which I was lucky enough to experience tonight causing three hours of nasty beer, smoke, grease slop to spill all over the spent hickory chips.
> 
> that'll get fixed


Good operational feedback. I will have to inspect mine closely for any similar problem.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So, handles on the drip pan....who has used a set of pliers to crimp them on better?  If you breath wrong the handles come unattached, which I was lucky enough to experience tonight causing three hours of nasty beer, smoke, grease slop to spill all over the spent hickory chips.
> 
> that'll get fixed


Cross them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Cross them.



yes Orion Sonsei.......:lol:

you're the master root, I'll give it a shot


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> yes Orion Sonsei.......:lol:
> 
> you're the master root, I'll give it a shot


LOL! grasshopper

It also increases fore/aft stability when lifting the pan out.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> yes Orion Sonsei.......:lol:
> 
> you're the master root, I'll give it a shot


Excellent ..tomorrow when I get home from work I am putting mine together. Maybe  you should start a Orion tip thread on cooking and maintenance. I think we need a subforum for BBQ and grilling topics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Excellent ..tomorrow when I get home from work I am putting mine together. Maybe  you should start a Orion tip thread on cooking and maintenance. I think we need a subforum for BBQ and grilling topics.



Where did you get yours?


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL! grasshopper
> 
> It also increases fore/aft stability when lifting the pan out.


I wonder why they didn't go with a 90 degree placement?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> NOOOIIIIICE:beer:
> 
> I like my ribs a bit saucy, so I either throw them on the grill with some bbq sauce on or just slap some bbq sauce on and wrap in foil for 5-10 mins.



I brought some BBQ sauce but everyone seemed to love them the way they were.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 17, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Where did you get yours?


I got mine several months ago at Home Depot in Seabrook. The cost was double what you paid .. $75. I thought it was a good deal at the time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 17, 2009)

iwon't said:


> Excellent ..tomorrow when I get home from work I am putting mine together. Maybe  you should start a Orion tip thread on cooking and maintenance. I think we need a subforum for BBQ and grilling topics.


I'm counting on DHS to use his new mod powers to give us a BBQ sub-forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Gonna give mine a try tomorrow. Grabbed some ribs tonight, but forgot to get some rub.



make your own rub...  chili powder paprika, cayenne i you like it hot, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder.... get creative after that...  add some thyme, dried mustard.  i have a couple of proprietary rubs and a vinegar based bbq sauce that is killer.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

First try with it and the ribs came out awesome!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

my stomach is officially growling..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

delish baby backs off the el cheapo brinkman


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

and that's smoked tofu on the right for my sis-in-law


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> and that's smoked tofu on the right for my sis-in-law



Total gaper question here: is there is differnce between spare ribs and baby back ribs? I seem to recall that there is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Total gaper question here: is there is differnce between spare ribs and baby back ribs? I seem to recall that there is.



both are beautiful in there own way

http://community.thenest.com/cs/ks/blogs/dinner/pages/1261923.aspx


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> both are beautiful in there own way
> 
> http://community.thenest.com/cs/ks/blogs/dinner/pages/1261923.aspx



Let me ask this, if you were to get ribs on a real BBQ house down south, would they be spare ribs or baby back ribs?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Let me ask this, if you were to get ribs on a real BBQ house down south, would they be spare ribs or baby back ribs?



really depends

some of the chefs that I sell to do competition bbq for fun on the side.  Most of them prefer St. Louis Ribs to Baby Backs


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2009)

Question for Master Root

wood chips.....how much do you use surrounding the drip pan?  Do you pretty much pack them in that channel or just a light amount spaced throughout.  I tried the former with my sausage last night and totally screwed them up.  Granted, bad batch to begin with, but they tasted like smoldering logs they were so smokey.  Put them in our covered kitchen waste basket over night and the kitchen smelled like a campground in the morning.  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> First try with it and the ribs came out awesome!



Tasty! Did you put the BBQ sauce on before it went in the smoker?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> and that's smoked tofu on the right for my sis-in-law



Wow..the tofu definitely wins..:???:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..the tofu definitely wins..:???:



gotta keep the sis-in-law happy.  it was the first time i worked with tofu.  tasted ok.  i should have tried it before the ribs though....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Tasty! Did you put the BBQ sauce on before it went in the smoker?



After, took them out of the Orion, put them on the grill and sauced them up and blackened them up a bit.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Question for Master Root
> 
> wood chips.....how much do you use surrounding the drip pan?  Do you pretty much pack them in that channel or just a light amount spaced throughout.  I tried the former with my sausage last night and totally screwed them up.  Granted, bad batch to begin with, but they tasted like smoldering logs they were so smokey.  Put them in our covered kitchen waste basket over night and the kitchen smelled like a campground in the morning.  :lol:


Couple of handfulls.  Dropped in lightly, around the whole perimeter.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> After, took them out of the Orion, put them on the grill and sauced them up and blackened them up a bit.


That's how I do it.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That's how I do it.



That's how I do it as well.  

My sauce recipe is:

1 large yellow onion, chopped, sauteed in vegetable oil
3 garlic cloves, chopped fine, added to the onions in the last few minutes of the sautee

Dump in:
2 small cans of tomato paste 
1 cup cider vinegar 
1 cup honey 
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce 
1 cup Dijon mustard 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 cup hoisin sauce 
2 tablespoons chili powder (I make my own grinding smoked Ancho, chipotle, and New Mexican peppers)
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (more if you like your BBQ sauce hot)

Heat until it starts bubbling, turn down the flame, and simmer for 30 minutes

I have one of those Weber R2-D2 smokers.  I've only used it a couple of times this summer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2009)

redeemed myself for the weak ass sausage I made yesterday.

Made some homemade Kielbasa and cooked it for 20 minutes with mesquite chips........sooooooo goooooood

Here's a question for the pros.  Any creative methods for adding wood chips after the initial load?  From what I can see, the Orion offers about 3-4 hours cook time, but an appropriate amount of wood chips only smoke well for about 45 minutes.

I pulled the cooking great and tried to add extra half way through cooking tonight and landed well over 50% straight into the drip pan, small channel around the outside.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm not too  sure on that one DHS.  I've had 16lbs or pork butt in going for around 6 hours and didn't run out of smoke/chips. I've also done briskets at 3-4 hour range with out having to reload chips.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2009)

Root has spoken

dhs still has much to learn with the Orion :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

When I did the ribs yesterday I used the whole bag of charcoal for about an hour cook time and the smoker continued to burn well into the night. How much charcoal do you really need to use without it affecting the cook times too much? Also when I am done cooking should I let it burn itself out or can I use water to put it out?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> When I did the ribs yesterday I used the whole bag of charcoal for about an hour cook time and the smoker continued to burn well into the night. How much charcoal do you really need to use without it affecting the cook times too much? Also when I am done cooking should I let it burn itself out or can I use water to put it out?


I always fill the rings to the very top.  It doesn't make sense to risk undercooking $40 worth of meat to save $7 on charcoal.

You could just let it burn out.  I wouldn't water it down.  Makes cleanup messy.  Or you could recycle.

Get a galvanized steel bucket with a lid at Home Depot or Lowes.

*                                                         ***WARNING***  
                                                IF YOU ATTEMPT THIS, DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK. 
THE CHARCOAL BURNING IN THE ORION CAN PRODUCE TEMPERATURES IN EXCESS OF                                                            800 DEGREES FAHRENHEIT!
             ***USE NFPA RATED SAFTEY EQUIPMENT***  ***HIGH RISK OF SEVERE BURNS***                                         *** PLEASE EXERCISE EXTREME CAUTION*** *

Ok now that I got that out of my system, here's what you can do:

First, I pull the trap door out of the bottom ring.  I then use it to push the coals down the hole, onto the lid of my bucket.






I don't let a lot of coals fall in there at once.  About a dozen or so.  Dump this into the bucket and repeat.  Once your done, cover the bucket and let it sit until extinguished.  





A few days later I put an old window screen over a garbage can and used it to filter out excess ash.
This is my yield of recycled charcoal from a 3 baby back rib cook two weeks ago.  I think it was around 7 pounds.









Usually after two cooks, I have enough recycled charcoal to fire a whole cook.  I don't recycle the coals twice.  Hope this has helped.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeff dropped off my Orion this morning and I just finished setting it up. Picked up some baby back ribs and charcoal when I went shopping afterwork. Hoping to test this bad boy out one night this week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Jeff dropped off my Orion this morning and I just finished setting it up. Picked up some baby back ribs and charcoal when I went shopping afterwork. Hoping to test this bad boy out one night this week.



start now and you could be eating by 1am.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> start now and you could be eating by 1am.



He'll be eating ashes if he cooks something that long in it, most stuff cooks in 1/2 hour to two hours.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> He'll be eating ashes if he cooks something that long in it, most stuff cooks in 1/2 hour to two hours.



even better!  get cooking!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

I drove all the way to Keene, NH...and went to Home Depot...no luck. Actually, we ran there from VT. But I did check! If they had a bunch, I would have grabbed a few extra for AZ-ers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I drove all the way to Keene, NH...and went to Home Depot...no luck. Actually, we ran there from VT. But I did check! If they had a bunch, I would have grabbed a few extra for AZ-ers.



Check the North Haven store, I left one behind. Make sure you ask someone who knows what is going on there as they might have put it back up in the overhead(aisle with the hand leaf blowers and chainsaws). If you want I will post up the sku# later so you can call.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a very light drizzle at my house, thinking of testing out the Orion. Will the light rain be an issue?


----------



## Paul (Jul 21, 2009)

Guess I belong in the ECB-type crowd. I got a propane-fired smoker from Cabella's.

Love the thing to death...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> There is a very light drizzle at my house, thinking of testing out the Orion. Will the light rain be an issue?


I wouldn't recommend it.  That being said...I've done it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.  That being said...I've done it.



That's core, man. Hard core.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> That's core, man. Hard core.


That was my 1st beef brisket.  I wasn't about to let a little rain get in the way.  I had the meat sitting in a brine of 1/2 apple juice 1/2 apple cider for 24 hours.  I had to cook it somehow.











Wrapped it up in foil for 20 mins to let everything re-distribute.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Check the North Haven store, I left one behind. Make sure you ask someone who knows what is going on there as they might have put it back up in the overhead(aisle with the hand leaf blowers and chainsaws). If you want I will post up the sku# later so you can call.



If I can find time, maybe I'll take ride there this week. Any luck at either Southington store? I frequent the one on Meriden/Wtby turnpike. That's about 5 minutes from the office. Perfect for quick runs at lunch. 

Root, you are hardcore! Damn!!! ShamWow!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

nice brisket stoke!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

I want video of Root at the upcoming Orion World Championships.  :lol: 

don't kid yourself by calling it an Orion Cookout.  It's definitely competition....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah...I can only imagine what my neighbors think...

"Hey honey...you're not going to believe what the guy across the street is doing now" :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2009)

Root is so OrionCore, he uses ratcheting tie downs when he makes a canopy! I use those same ones to secure my quad to the trailer.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I want video of Root at the upcoming Orion World Championships.  :lol:
> 
> don't kid yourself by calling it an Orion Cookout.  It's definitely competition....



I've got my wife convinced "it might be fun." 

What's teh beer policy? Worth it to rush to get an Orion Original Ale bottled?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I've got my wife convinced "it might be fun."
> 
> What's teh beer policy? Worth it to rush to get an Orion Original Ale bottled?



Don't know, don't care.  Brown bag it like in college...just to get out of control, right :flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2009)

So, according to the City of Stamford website, beer is fine, but it says no glass. Anyway...

They charge $20 for a beach pass to enter the park. I won't repeat the rant I left in the trips forum, but charging for parks is near the top of my "Why I Hate Connecticut" list.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If I can find time, maybe I'll take ride there this week. Any luck at either Southington store? I frequent the one on Meriden/Wtby turnpike. That's about 5 minutes from the office. Perfect for quick runs at lunch.
> 
> Root, you are hardcore! Damn!!! ShamWow!



The Orions I got looked to be at least last years stock(boxes dusty and beat up). I did have a friend that works in the Wallingford store look on the computer to check the inventory of the stores and it only showed North Haven as having 5, I got 4 of those so they might still have one left. Also sounds like Norwalk might still have some.

In case you want to call around, I'll post the Home Depot sku# tomorrow since my box is in the shed and it is pouring out right now:-D


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Going try a chicken this weekend in the Orion.

My Cherry, Apple and Hickory chips arrived from Bass Pro Shop today. Thanks for the recommendation Root.

Also noticed that this great thread was about to drop to page 2!:grin:


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Going try a chicken this weekend in the Orion.
> 
> My Cherry, Apple and Hickory chips arrived from Bass Pro Shop today. Thanks for the recommendation Root.
> 
> Also noticed that this great thread was about to drop to page 2!:grin:



You can get wood chips at Cabela's, or I've found them at ACE. NOt much selection at ACE though...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Going try a chicken this weekend in the Orion.
> 
> My Cherry, Apple and Hickory chips arrived from Bass Pro Shop today. Thanks for the recommendation Root.
> 
> Also noticed that this great thread was about to drop to page 2!:grin:



No problem.  I felt their pricing/shipping was fair...you?

Page 5 for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2009)

Cooking question: Will you cook multiple items? I'm going to a friends BBQ in a couple weeks and want to cook ribs and then maybe chicken wings or a chicken. Is it fine to just pull the ribs out when they are done and then drop the other item in after?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Cooking question: Will you cook multiple items? I'm going to a friends BBQ in a couple weeks and want to cook ribs and then maybe chicken wings or a chicken. Is it fine to just pull the ribs out when they are done and then drop the other item in after?



You can do them all at once, if you want.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> You can do them all at once, if you want.



Maybe a chicken and the ribs, but you can't use the cooking grates if you have the ribs in the hangers.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe a chicken and the ribs, but you can't use the cooking grates if you have the ribs in the hangers.



When cooking ribs, I'd put in the bottom grate...just in case your ribs are so "falling off the bone" that they fall off the hanger, so they don't land in the drip pan.

I see so issues putting some wings on that bottom grate.  I've also done baked potatoes in there while cooking a brisket.  You can kinda seem them through the smoke.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2009)

So, Root, is there any step of the cooking process you _haven't_ taken a picture of?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> So, Root, is there any step of the cooking process you _haven't_ taken a picture of?


Ok ok...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

Is that photo from Blue the True?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Is that photo from Blue the True?



Stratton


----------



## Geoff (Jul 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok ok...



Boy!  The last time I skied that trail, it had a double chair running up it and it didn't have snowmaking.  Back then, it was called North American.   With snowmaking and the snot groomed out of it, it doesn't look like much these days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

guys this is a BBQ thread,..keep the skiing pictures in the proper threads..and thatr run looks great for GSS turns!!! Mad Steezy Yo!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Boy!  The last time I skied that trail, it had a double chair running up it and it didn't have snowmaking.  Back then, it was called North American.   With snowmaking and the snot groomed out of it, it doesn't look like much these days.



I'm pretty sure it's still called that.  I enjoyed the snotty grooming :razz:



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> guys this is a BBQ thread,..keep the skiing pictures in the proper threads..and thatr run looks great for GSS turns!!! Mad Steezy Yo!!



Yes sir!


----------



## HD333 (Jul 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Check the North Haven store, I left one behind. Make sure you ask someone who knows what is going on there as they might have put it back up in the overhead(aisle with the hand leaf blowers and chainsaws). If you want I will post up the sku# later so you can call.



Any body have the Home depot SKU #?  I want to call around and try to hop on this wagon, at 34 bucks if I fail I won't feel so bad....not that I will fail.

Whoever said that buying charcol, meat, ice, and beer is a great feeling hit the nail on the head.  I am always an envious when I see a guy buying any combination of the 4 because I  know he is in for something good.

And thanks in advance to whoever posts the SKU#

HD


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Jul 24, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Any body have the Home depot SKU #? I want to call around and try to hop on this wagon, at 34 bucks if I fail I won't feel so bad....not that I will fail.
> 
> Whoever said that buying charcol, meat, ice, and beer is a great feeling hit the nail on the head. I am always an envious when I see a guy buying any combination of the 4 because I know he is in for something good.
> 
> ...


When I get home tonight I will check my box if someone hasn't given you the number already.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2009)

You can see if you can make it out here. I can't ... and the box already went out with recyling.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wa-Loaf-

DId you get yours loacl?  I am in your area and was thinking the Marlborough HD or the Shrewsbury one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2009)

Shrewsbury doesn't have them. Don't know about Marlborough, but Jeff brought mine up from CT for me.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Shrewsbury doesn't have them. Don't know about Marlborough, but Jeff brought mine up from CT for me.


Checked Tewksbury and both of the Nashua stores last week...no luck.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

sku is 336-263. Sorry I forgot about posting it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> There is a very light drizzle at my house, thinking of testing out the Orion. Will the light rain be an issue?



Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## HD333 (Jul 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> sku is 336-263. Sorry I forgot about posting it.



Thanks.  I struck out at HD in Shrewsbury, Marlborough, and Natick in the event anyone esle was getting the urge.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Thanks.  I struck out at HD in Shrewsbury, Marlborough, and Natick in the event anyone esle was getting the urge.



When you call ask if any of the other local stores have them(their computer shows the inventory of some of the closer stores.)


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Have you tried it out yet?



Tried it out the other evening, didn't work out as well as I hoped.

I mistakenly used regular charcoal instead of the instant light stuff. I thought I was getting the instant light stuff but screwed up. So it took forever to get the wrong stuff lit anf it screwed up the cook time. I ended up using a meat thermometer to test for doneness. The ribes were at the right temp inside but still very tough. They tasted very good, and were very moist, but very tough. I am going to give it another go this weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Tried it out the other evening, didn't work out as well as I hoped.
> 
> I mistakenly used regular charcoal instead of the instant light stuff. I thought I was getting the instant light stuff but screwed up. So it took forever to get the wrong stuff lit anf it screwed up the cook time. I ended up using a meat thermometer to test for doneness. The ribes were at the right temp inside but still very tough. They tasted very good, and were very moist, but very tough. I am going to give it another go this weekend.



I use the matchlite charcoal along with some lighter fluid to make sure they light.

Gonna try a chicken in it tomorrow or Sunday, will let you know how it comes out.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

Going to make some ribs again tonightm have the right charcoal this time and picked up some hickory wood chips. Do I need to soak the wood chips?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Do I need to soak the wood chips?



I didn't soak them. Maybe Root will confirm if you are suppose to or not.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't soak them. Maybe Root will confirm if you are suppose to or not.



I just read in the instructions that they do not need to be soaked.

You making chicken tonight in the Orion?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Going to make some ribs again tonightm have the right charcoal this time and picked up some hickory wood chips. Do I need to soak the wood chips?


No no no!  Read the book.

Edit: Glad you read the book. Throw half a beer in the drip pan


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Throw half a beer in the drip pan



Done!

do you let the ribs rest after cooking?


----------



## snoseek (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh damn! after reading more about this contraption on here and realizing how cheap it is I may have to buy one!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

Just finished chowing down on some F'g awsome baby back ribs!


Randi has been busting my stones all week for getting the Orion. One bit of the ribs tonight and she took it all back. She said they were the best ribs she ever had. I took some pics and will post them up later. I need a nap now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2009)

*Orion Chicken*

Tasty:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Done!
> 
> do you let the ribs rest after cooking?


Nope. About 10 mins on the grill.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Nope. About 10 mins on the grill.



thats what I ended up doing.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2009)

We need a BBQ forum here on AZ, and I nominate Root to be Mod of the forum.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> You making chicken tonight in the Orion?



Looks like chicken tomorrow night. Just got back from having pulled pork sandwiches at  friends house.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>



Looks good, what did you use for wood chip?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Looks good, what did you use for wood chip?



I didn't. I just haven't gotten a chance to pick any up yet. But the thing works fine without them too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

Any good recommendations on wood chip sources?  Lowe's / HD only seem to carry mesquite or hickory.  The mesquite I like better.  

If you like to add smoke to your food without cooking using the Orion, soak the wood chips a bit and then put them in a cast Iron pan on high heat on one side of the grill and whatever your smoking on the other side with no heat.  Keep your grill lid closed and it works like a charm.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Any good recommendations on wood chip sources?  Lowe's / HD only seem to carry mesquite or hickory.  The mesquite I like better.



I bought some at HD for my ribs last weekend which seemed to to the job. Master BBQ'er Root suggested these http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45491____SearchResults?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail at Bass Pro Shop which I just got order Friday. Major difference I noticed is they are a lot more uniform in size(smaller to fit around the drip pan easier).


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I bought some at HD for my ribs last weekend which seemed to to the job. Master BBQ'er Root suggested these http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45491____SearchResults?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail at Bass Pro Shop which I just got order Friday. Major difference I noticed is they are a lot more uniform in size(smaller to fit around the drip pan easier).


You learn quickly Grasshopper!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

Bass pro shops eh?  I wonder if Cabela's has them as well as I drive by their Maine Store once a week.


----------



## Paul (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Bass pro shops eh?  I wonder if Cabela's has them as well as I drive by their Maine Store once a week.



Cabela's does (at least in East Hartford) I've found Hickory, Apple, Mesquite and Cherry there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I bought some at HD for my ribs last weekend which seemed to to the job. Master BBQ'er Root suggested these http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45491____SearchResults?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail at Bass Pro Shop which I just got order Friday. Major difference I noticed is they are a lot more uniform in size(smaller to fit around the drip pan easier).



Just ordered one of each so I can start answering these questions:



o3jeff said:


> Looks good, what did you use for wood chip?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Bass pro shops eh?  I wonder if Cabela's has them as well as I drive by their Maine Store once a week.





Paul said:


> Cabela's does (at least in East Hartford) I've found Hickory, Apple, Mesquite and Cherry there.


Neither of them are close to me (damn Jersey).  Bass Pro had a better variety and cheaper shipping, and Bass Pro had maple so I could do maple smoked turkey around the holidays.

Home Depot Chips are ok, but stay away from the chips Walmart has.  Very chunky and some of them I wouldn't even call chips.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just ordered one of each so I can start answering these questions:



Pretty much what I did, got a  bag of mesquite, hickory, apple and a cherry. The four basic wood groups:wink:

The stuff at Walmart felt like big chunks bark off the tree.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

Paul said:


> Cabela's does (at least in East Hartford) I've found Hickory, Apple, Mesquite and Cherry there.



It's been forever since I've been there, but I seem to recall East Hartford being the ghetto back when I worked in Hartford in 1994.  Seems like an odd place for a Cabela's.....must sell a lot of hand guns.  :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> It's been forever since I've been there, but I seem to recall East Hartford being the ghetto back when I worked in Hartford in 1994.  Seems like an odd place for a Cabela's.....must sell a lot of hand guns.  :lol:



The old Rentschler Field Air-Strip behind P&W is being converted into CT's version of Disney World. There's the new Rentschler Stadium for UCONN Football and concerts, a big-ass Cabela's (SRSLY, people come from all over the country) and they're adding a ton more.


But yeah, East Hartford still aspires to be a nice as a ghetto.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone else getting drips down the side?





[/IMG]


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else getting drips down the side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a little with the ribs, not the chicken. Is that all the charcoal you use? I fill the whole thing up. Usually way more than I need, but I don't want to come up short either.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stoke, but this thread is about converting to Orion Smoking, that looks like it deserves it's own TR!  :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I had a little with the ribs, not the chicken. Is that all the charcoal you use? I fill the whole thing up. Usually way more than I need, but I don't want to come up short either.



First time I tried roughly a half bag(7LBS +/-), seemed to do the job. Cooked the chicken(5lb) for 1 hour 15 minutes. Thermometer showed it was cooked, but I wanted to leave it on for a bit longer to brown it up more but was afraid of it drying out so I took it out. Once I started cutting it it dripped with juice so leaving it on longer shouldn't have been a problem


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Great stoke, but this thread is about converting to Orion Smoking, that looks like it deserves it's own TR!  :beer:



Just trying to make one of the biggest threads on a ski forum about bbq'ing:-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just trying to make one of the biggest threads on a ski forum about bbq'ing:-D



23 pages in under 10 days is pretty darn impressive.  Spawning AZ bbq trip threads even.

Between having you as a dealer and Root as the Orion Godfather,  BBQ has definitely been all the rage for off season 09 on Alpinezone.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I am teyin chicken next weekend.

I also want to and smoke a chicke a rack of ribs at the same time. That would make one hell of a feast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I also want to and smoke a chicken and rack of ribs at the same time. That would make one hell of a feast.



Anybody done that? Root? Seems like the time is about the same.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just trying to make one of the biggest threads on a ski forum about bbq'ing:-D





deadheadskier said:


> 23 pages in under 10 days is pretty darn impressive.  Spawning AZ bbq trip threads even.
> 
> Between having you as a dealer and Root as the Orion Godfather,  BBQ has definitely been all the rage for off season 09 on Alpinezone.



I hear that!  This is one of the busiest threads on here right now!  Keep up the good work!



MR. evil said:


> Looks like I am teyin chicken next weekend.
> 
> I also want to and smoke a chicke a rack of ribs at the same time. That would make one hell of a feast.





wa-loaf said:


> Anybody done that? Root? Seems like the time is about the same.



If I were going to do a chicken and a couple racks of ribs, I'd use a full 14lbs of charcoal and probably run it longer, as not to undercook the chicken.  Once the ribs pull back and you can see the ends of the bone darken, I'd take 'em out.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried doing any red meats in it yet?


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Has anyone tried doing any red meats in it yet?


Back about halfway through the thread:


RootDKJ said:


> That was my 1st beef brisket.  I wasn't about to let a little rain get in the way.  I had the meat sitting in a brine of 1/2 apple juice 1/2 apple cider for 24 hours.  I had to cook it somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 27, 2009)

quick question for all you BBQ enthusiasts...

Anyone seen where I could pick up one of those charcoal starters - sorta looks like a coffee can with a handle and a screen on bottom, you fill it with charcoal and light a piece of paper in the bottom, and it gets the charcoal good and started with ease etc.  Do they have those at Home Depot?


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

I've seen those charcoal starters at Target. But I'm not sure if they're still available; they have been clearancing out summer stuff.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 27, 2009)

thx - I'll check it next time I'm up there.

I saw one being used over 4th of July and was sold.  It works great.  Gotta find one.


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2009)

Alton Brown is a huge fan of those. That's how I know what it was you were talking about.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> quick question for all you BBQ enthusiasts...
> 
> Anyone seen where I could pick up one of those charcoal starters - sorta looks like a coffee can with a handle and a screen on bottom, you fill it with charcoal and light a piece of paper in the bottom, and it gets the charcoal good and started with ease etc.  Do they have those at Home Depot?


On the Orion, I really wouldn't bother, but I've seen them at Home Depot, Loews, Bass Pro...


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> On the Orion, I really wouldn't bother, but I've seen them at Home Depot, Loews, Bass Pro...



thx - I don't have an Orion...  Just a smokey joe


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 27, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thx - I don't have an Orion...  Just a smokey joe


There's so many of "us" these days its hard to keep track of who's who.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 19, 2009)

In Home Depot today on a whim I head down to the grills/smokers.  Saw an Orion way up in the clearance section. No price, brought it up front the guy said $59?, remembering this thread I said I think I heard they were $39 at another HD. OK, Sold. Sounds like  I overpaid by 5 bucks based on the $34 price that was on here.

Can't wait to try it out.....to bad I just made 2 racks for the Pats on Sunday.

HD aka newest Orion Convert


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 19, 2009)

Haven't used mine in a few weeks, maybe this weekend will pick something up to throw in it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone planning on cooking their Turkey Day Bird in theirs?

I have to work that day, but my wife might use it for her family gathering.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone planning on cooking their Turkey Day Bird in theirs?
> 
> I have to work that day, but my wife might use it for her family gathering.



I've done a turkey breast and a small chicken for the last two Christmases. I'll probably do the same this year. The ECB cooked bird is always a big hit.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone planning on cooking their Turkey Day Bird in theirs?
> 
> I have to work that day, but my wife might use it for her family gathering.



Cooked the bird for Thanksgiving in the Orion last year and it came out awesome.  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/42930-tr-orion-thanksgiving.html

Regardless, since I've been on a diet all summer haven't fired mine up for quite some time now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Regardless, since I've been on a diet all summer haven't fired mine up for quite some time now.


Me too :-x


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2009)

Just saw this in an email from BJ's: http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=85784561&sc_cid=EE20091112:19







Kind of a mini orion.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just saw this in an email from BJ's: http://shop.bjs.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=85784561&sc_cid=EE20091112:19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it would do the trick, but I'd rather use the high grade stainless steel on the Orion.  No rib holders either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

pretty similar.  This is actually the first year I wish I didn't have to work on Turkey Day spefically because of the orion.   






translated, I like my Orion better than my mother in law


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> pretty similar.  This is actually the first year I wish I didn't have to work on Turkey Day spefically because of the orion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you done a turkey yet?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't.  I've done about a dozen chickens, my own sausages, smoked some trout and ocean perch, brisket, pork shoulder

it's on the list for sure.  I might snag a bone in organic turkey breast from work and do it up after the holiday.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

It's damn good.  I've only done one though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually what I really need to get is a Wild Boar Shoulder to throw in there.  I've grilled Rack of Wild Boar before......think of the best pork you've ever had, then double how much you liked it and that's pretty much Wild Boar.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually what I really need to get is a Wild Boar Shoulder to throw in there.  I've grilled Rack of Wild Boar before......think of the best pork you've ever had, then double how much you liked it and that's pretty much Wild Boar.



i need keep an eye out for some of that wild boar....  mmmmmmm


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It's damn good.  I've only done one though.



If the STUPID remains of Ida get out of my neck of the woods quick enough Saturday,  I'm planning on putting my 1st turkey in the Orion (fingers crossed that a long overdue Orion TR will show up this weekend!)


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2009)

I was thinking about doing a turkey in the Orion, is it easy?

What do you use for wood chips with a turkey and is there a rule of thumb for
cooking times ( so many minutes per lb)?


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> translated, I like my Orion better than my mother in law



Obvious Award Winner.

/my mother-in-law's not that bad.
//If forced to choose, though, it'd be tough. I do like the Orion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i need keep an eye out for some of that wild boar....  mmmmmmm



http://www.brokenarrowranch.com/Shop-Main.htm


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i need keep an eye out for some of that wild boar....  mmmmmmm


yeah, no kidding


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2010)

Bump, did some ribs on it for dinner.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> translated, I like my Orion better than my mother in law





ctenidae said:


> Obvious Award Winner.
> 
> /my mother-in-law's not that bad.
> //If forced to choose, though, it'd be tough. I do like the Orion.



she's not all that bad 

last night I did up three racks of ribs for her and family for an early mother day celebration.  Came out pretty darn good.  Brined the racks over night in a apple cider / apple cider vinegar mix with some cloves, sea salt and bay leaves thrown in.

Doctored up some BBQ sauce with Bourbon, Carmelized Shallot and Apricot.

now time for leftovers


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2010)

Nice!  It was way too windy here this weekend for using the Orion.  Next weekend, I gotta get some ribs going.


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice!  It was way too windy here this weekend for using the Orion.  Next weekend, I gotta get some ribs going.



We made sausage on Saturday, planned to smoke it in the Orion on Sunday for the family gathering, but I, too, found it to be too windy. So, did it on the old school Brinkman instead.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice!  It was way too windy here this weekend for using the Orion.  Next weekend, I gotta get some ribs going.



It was pretty windy, I used my shed to block the wind a little, but noticed that the charcoal burned pretty quickly because of it.


----------



## HD333 (May 12, 2010)

Dusting off my O on Sat, for some wings and ribs.  First time cooking in it for some friends who "use a real smoker"  as they say.  They are skeptical about the O.  I am sure I will change thier opinions.

HD


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2010)

As long as the wind isn't doing what it was last weekend  and my wife doesn't suddenly decide to get a babysitter and have us go out to dinner, my Orion is getting some use this weekend!  Will give me a good "excuse" to see what the guys that just recently bought the butcher shop in my home town have to offer!


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2010)

I have to do 3 racks of babybacks for a picnic this weekend. Seeing I usually only do one rack at a time, how long do you guys keep 3 racks in?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 24, 2010)

I went an hour and 25 minutes with three racks for Mother's Day.  The website calls for just an hour and ten.  I find at least with ribs, that the recommended times are a bit short.  You can always check around the hour and 10 mark to see how the bones are poking through.  My only concern with going long is the ribs breaking apart and ending up in a heap on the bottom.  Though I suppose the bottom rack would catch it and prevent from going into the drip tray.


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I went an hour and 25 minutes with three racks for Mother's Day.  The website calls for just an hour and ten.  I find at least with ribs, that the recommended times are a bit short.  You can always check around the hour and 10 mark to see how the bones are poking through.  My only concern with going long is the ribs breaking apart and ending up in a heap on the bottom.  Though I suppose the bottom rack would catch it and prevent from going into the drip tray.



Did that once   Got invloved in a conversation with some friends,  left the ribs in about 10 min or so longer than I wanted too.  Took the top off the Orion and had the bottom 1/2-2/3rds of 2 of the 4 racks I was cooking sitting on the bottom rack - still tasted mighty fine though


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2011)

Broke out the Orion for the first time this season tonight and made some baby backs. They came out great!!

This was the first time I took the time to remove the membrane / silver skin from the back side of the slabs and IMO it made a big difference. They were fall off the bone tender and very moist.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Broke out the Orion for the first time this season tonight and made some baby backs. They came out great!!
> 
> This was the first time I took the time to remove the membrane / silver skin from the back side of the slabs and IMO it made a big difference. They were fall off the bone tender and very moist.



Pics?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Broke out the Orion for the first time this season tonight and made some baby backs. They came out great!!
> 
> This was the first time I took the time to remove the membrane / silver skin from the back side of the slabs and IMO it made a big difference. They were fall off the bone tender and very moist.


Nice.  I haven't pulled mine out of the garage yet, but I've been craving some brisket for a while now.  I always take the membrane off.  I've had good results sticking a paring knife under the 3rd or 4th rib just enough to make a little "pocket".  I then wiggle my finger under it and kinda pull it off mostly in one shot.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Broke out the Orion for the first time this season tonight and made some baby backs. They came out great!!
> 
> This was the first time I took the time to remove the membrane / silver skin from the back side of the slabs and IMO it made a big difference. They were fall off the bone tender and very moist.



Nice!

Took mine out for the first time last Sunday.

Did a Montreal Style Brisket, some Kielbasa and a whole chicken.

I think my strategy for using it this summer is to not just cook what I want for that day.  When it's not windy, a full load of coal keeps the sucker going for 4 hours at a decent temp.  Might as well just load it up with different things and have nice smokey goodness to enjoy all week instead of for just the one meal.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Broke out the Orion for the first time this season tonight and made some baby backs. They came out great!!
> 
> This was the first time I took the time to remove the membrane / silver skin from the back side of the slabs and IMO it made a big difference. They were fall off the bone tender and very moist.



To be up front, I like the fall off the bone variety ribs.  

But did you rib-heads know that in a BBQ comp, the judges are not looking for the meat to fall off the bone?  I didn't know this until our first comp last year.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2011)

I didn't know that.  What's the rationale?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I didn't know that.  What's the rationale?



I am trying to dig up an answer on the internetz.  I think when you get to fall off the bone stage it starts to get into the "overcooked" stage.  I will report back....


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> To be up front, I like the fall off the bone variety ribs.
> 
> But did you rib-heads know that in a BBQ comp, the judges are not looking for the meat to fall off the bone?  I didn't know this until our first comp last year.


Very rarely do my ribs completely fall off the bone, but the always very easily pull away from the bone.  It makes it a lot easier to sear on the grill this way.  If you want your ribs to really fall of the bones, pre-heat the Orion for about a half hour.  Be sure to put in the bottom grate.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

This is a quote from a class being advertised on how to become a certified BBQ judge.  "the meat should not lose textural integrity when pinched between two fingers, and should not fall off of the bone."

http://westcoastbbqchampionships.com/blog/?page_id=221

I found similar quotes on other sites.  None of them state specifically that "fall of the bone" means overcooked, but its seems to be what they are implying.

Root, you are right, they do state that the meat should pull away from the bone, but not be fall off the bone.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2011)

I guess I always associated "fall off the bone" as more a figure of speech than to be taken literally.

pro bbq is some serious bidness apparently


----------



## ctenidae (May 9, 2011)

Funny, on Diners, Drive in, adnd Dives yesterday Guy made the comment that he likes ribs to have a little stick-to-the-boneness for texture.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Funny, on Diners, Drive in, adnd Dives yesterday Guy made the comment that he likes ribs to have a little stick-to-the-boneness for texture.



Yeah, Guy has or is part of a BBQ team that competes.  He knows his Q!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

Sometimes, they do just fall off...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Sometimes, they do just fall off...



:lol: I want to say great pic... but where you able to salvage those tasty ribs?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol: I want to say great pic... but where you able to salvage those tasty ribs?


Since you asked...






















They turned out fantastic.  One of my top 3 rib cooks, ever.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2011)

Mmmmmm those close ups are killing me.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 9, 2011)

great pics! I had to laugh, over the weekend i was doing some mtb trailwork and one of the guys usually sets up the orion for a post work lunch and didn't this time. when asked why he he said he had to give it away because he gained close to 40# in his racing off season!


----------



## HD333 (May 9, 2011)

Man those ribs pics have me drooling. Going to need to find an excuse to break out my O in the next few weeks.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2011)

Root

My ribs don't look nearly as good. I guess I need more practice


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2011)

Anyone ever do Beef Short Ribs in the Orion?  I bought some for Sunday.

I braise beef short ribs all the time during winter.  Probably the most common cut of beef we eat from November through March.  I think they'd be great in the Orion.  Guessing about a 1:45 minute cook time.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 22, 2011)

Beef Short Ribs indeed are fantastic in the Orion.  I searched the intetrons to see if other Orion Cooker fans have done them, but couldn't find a trip report for guidance.  So, I winged it.  So glad I did. Also fired off a whole chicken, couple of chicken legs I had in the freezer and some homemade Kielbasa that I stuffed last night.  Used Cherrywood chips and a bottle of Otter Creek Copper Ale for the drip/steam pan.

Homemade Kielbasa ready to go







All three luscious meats ready to go






Sausages for the Top Rack.  Cooked for 45 minutes, first out of the Orion.






Close up on the chicken. Yes the wings are missing.  I always remove the wings from whole birds, no matter what I'm doing with the chicken.  Save em' in the freezer and have a wing night later once I've got a dozen or so saved up.  Chicken wings are meant to be deep fried. No other cooking method for wings is acceptable IMO.  Anyways...

Nothing too adventurous for a rub, just a 50/50 blend of McCormick Chicken Rub and McCormick Applewood Rub.  Chicken went on the middle rack,  middle length cook time.






Short Ribs.  Again, nothing adventurous for a rub. Though they were rubbed the night prior and left uncovered in the fridge.  Just a 50/50 blend of McCormick Applewood Rub and Montreal Steak Seasoning.   I seared them on the grill before putting them in the botton rack of the Orion as they have the longest cook time.






Cooker aflame.  Set it and forget it. 






Sausages pulled after 45 minutes.  Finished a couple on the grill, saving the rest for Memorial Day weekend festivities.  This is really the only place I feel a traditional smoker is better than the Orion.  Sausages and I'm sure homemade bacon, really do require a long, slow, low temp smoking.  The sausages are great, but the casing really prevents 45 minutes worth of smoking to fully penetrate the meat.  






Whole Chicken and legs pulled at an hour and twenty minutes, perfectly cooked.






Short Ribs Pulled at 2:30 minutes. They were great, but I should've let them go another 45 minutes.  The meat was tender, perfectly cooked and incredible, but Short Ribs have a lot of collagen inside them that don't start to melt until you hit an internal temp of 175 or so.  At that point they need to go for another 45 minutes.  Perfect meat, but still a bit too much unmelted blubbery fats.  Another 45 and that fat would melt off  and soak up into the beef making them even more incredible.






Mopped down with Sauce and onto the grill bone side down for 10 minutes with the lid closed.  Grilled off some Zuccinni while doing this. 

Nothing crazy with sauce, another cheater.  I took a 1/2 of a cup of Sweet Baby Rays Hickory Brown Sugar BBQ Sauce and 1/2 Cup of beef broth made from Better than Bouillon jarred base. Better than Bouillon is a really good product.  Far better than any canned broth products you'll find at the market.  I've used most of them, the chicken, the beef, the clam, lobster and they are all quite good when you don't have the time to roast bones and make your own stock.  Only thing I'd suggest is getting the low sodium versions and doubling the amount you mix in.  2 teaspoons per cup of water instead of one teaspoon.   Simmered that on the stove with 2 tablespoons of dijon mustard mixed in.






Finished product:






Pretty darn incredible.  The flavor of the Short Ribs was amazing.  Different than traditional braised short ribs with a pan sauce, but better in a lot of ways.  The char from the grill on the outside, the smoke, the beefy and spicy bbq sauce, not just straight tangy like what I'd have gotten if I just used straight up Sweet Baby Rays.  Only complaint would be to let them cook for 45 minutes longer to melt up the Collagen fully.  Other than that, incredible.

Stay Hungry My Friends!!!!!


----------



## Glenn (May 23, 2011)

Looks damn good DHS.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2011)

Holy crap those look delicious. 

I have a stupid apple for a snack. Boring. (but healthy)


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2011)

Why does the chicken have 4 legs?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2011)

I had a couple in the freezer.  I only buy whole Chickens.  1/2 the time I'll roast them whole or use the Orion, the other half I break them down for a chicken breast dish and then save the tenders, wings and legs in the freezer for future uses.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 23, 2011)

Very nice..  Have you tried pre-heating/pre-smoking the Orion for the sausages?  Also, patties might work better, since there's no casing involved.

I'll be firing mine up next weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2011)

That's a good idea on the pre-heating to maximize smoke time.

Only issue with patties is the fat will run out of them, so while smokier, they wouldn't be as juicy and flavorful.  I typically make link sausages for just about everything except for breakfast sausage.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a good idea on the pre-heating to maximize smoke time.
> 
> Only issue with patties is the fat will run out of them, so while smokier, they wouldn't be as juicy and flavorful.  I typically make link sausages for just about everything except for breakfast sausage.


Definitely pre-heat the next time you light up.  The smokiest salmon I ever had was only cooked for 20 minutes on an Orion was running for about 30 minutes.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 12, 2011)

Took my Orion to a party a few weeks ago at the home of a guy who does a lot of BBQ/smoking. Most of the guys and all of the "real" BBQers were skeptical about me doing ribs in under an hour and a half.  They watched/scrutinized the set up/cook proccess.Turned out some kick ass ribs as usual.  Got the approval of all the BBQ guys. 2 of them are now searching for their own Orion now. This thing never ceases to amaze people.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2011)

Having some friends over today, doing a couple of racks of baby backs and a whole chicken. Did this same thing about a month ago and it was a real hit!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Having some friends over today, doing a couple of racks of baby backs and a whole chicken. Did this same thing about a month ago and it was a real hit!



Wow, and I thought we were friends....


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, and I thought we were friends....



Didn't you get my invite? 

Everyhing came out awsome!!!!! Chicken fell apart as soon as I took it out of the Orion and the ribs were some of the best I have ever made.

Did 2 racks & one medium frier, pre heated the Orion for 30 minutes per Roots recommendation, put everything in the Orion at the same time and let it smoke for 90 minutes. Then I ate way to much. Nap time soon


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2011)

Was going to use mine yesterday for some Short Ribs and Chicken Legs I had accumulated in the freezer.   Weather killed it.   My EZ up died on our last camping trip.

That's probably the one major advantage to a traditional smoker.  You can still run em in moderate rain.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Was going to use mine yesterday for some Short Ribs and Chicken Legs I had accumulated in the freezer.   Weather killed it.   My EZ up died on our last camping trip.
> 
> That's probably the one major advantage to a traditional smoker.  You can still run em in moderate rain.



You should of brought it all over, I have a covered back patio you could of cooked it under ans I would of helped you eat it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2011)

Did the shortribs in the crockpot, which were good, but not Orion good.

I've got leftovers.  About to make an omelet with shortribs, mushroom, onion and cheese.  Come on over if you're hungry


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 7, 2011)

Emeril = Rip off artist.  "I've been working on this for a year and a half..."

http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/emeril-by-viking-bam-b-q-outdoor-cooker_p-6347805_xp.aspx#

Watch the video...wtf, those ribs don't have any sauce on them uke:

Seasoned stainless steel?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks exactly the same.  I wonder if Orion screwed up on a copyright or something.  Maybe they even sold the design to that Deuche?  

Not a fan of Emeril.  Actually, not a fan of most culinary 'stars'.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 7, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Emeril = Rip off artist.  "I've been working on this for a year and a half..."
> 
> http://kitchen-dining.hsn.com/emeril-by-viking-bam-b-q-outdoor-cooker_p-6347805_xp.aspx#
> 
> ...



$169?

I got mine for $30. Suckers!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> $169?
> 
> I got mine for $30. Suckers!



Weren't they $35?

Screw Emeril!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It looks exactly the same.  I wonder if Orion screwed up on a copyright or something.  Maybe they even sold the design to that Deuche?
> 
> Not a fan of Emeril.  Actually, not a fan of most culinary 'stars'.



Even the name plate looks the same. I'm guessing Orion's manufacturing them under contract, in which case, good for Orion- I bet they're making money off it and selling a lot more than they do through Home Depot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2011)

Good for them for sure.  I still think it's pretty Deuchey that Emeril is claiming that it is his design that he's been working on for the past year and a half.  I think it would be more genuine if he said he has partnered with Orion and now consults on the product.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Good for them for sure.  I still think it's pretty Deuchey that Emeril is claiming that it is his design that he's been working on for the past year and a half.  I think it would be more genuine if he said he has partnered with Orion and now consults on the product.



It's the Emeril tag that took a year and a half to design. The choice between stainless rivets or solid gold was a tough one.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

Home Depot has Kingford charcoal, 2 twenty pound bags for $8(I think Lowes might have it too for that price)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you guys clean the inside of yours or just leave it and consider it "seasoned"?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you guys clean the inside of yours or just leave it and consider it "seasoned"?



Depends on how much of a mess I made with the last use! I always line the catch pan with aluminum foil so the majority of time I just peel that layer of tin foil(usually pretty stuck to the pan do to the remnants of the beer I poor in the pan before cooking and the drippings of meat and sauce) and then remove the pieces of whatever type of woodchips I used and that's it


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Depends on how much of a mess I made with the last use! I always line the catch pan with aluminum foil so the majority of time I just peel that layer of tin foil(usually pretty stuck to the pan do to the remnants of the beer I poor in the pan before cooking and the drippings of meat and sauce) and then remove the pieces of whatever type of woodchips I used and that's it



That's pretty  much all I do too! just wanted to make sure I wasn't suppose to be scrubbing the inside walls after each use.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Depends on how much of a mess I made with the last use! I always line the catch pan with aluminum foil so the majority of time I just peel that layer of tin foil(usually pretty stuck to the pan do to the remnants of the beer I poor in the pan before cooking and the drippings of meat and sauce) and then remove the pieces of whatever type of woodchips I used and that's it



Sauce? You sauce stuff inside your Orion?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Sauce? You sauce stuff inside your Orion?



Occasionally i'll start the saucing of ribs before I cook them - a bunch more after too. Mainly though i'll sauce while cooking if i'm cooking chicken breasts/thighs/wings or salmon on the horizontal racks


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2011)

Smoked our Thanksgiving Turkey in the O (R2BBQ)for the third year in a row. 20lbs in 2.5 hrs. Once again it was great. I let my old man season it and I "cooked" it. 

R2BBQ will make its first appearance of the year at our Pats tailgate this Sunday. Ribs and wings.  I have a nonbeliever coming who says there is no way I can do ribs in 1.5 hrs and have them be any good, can't wait until he eats his words.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

Fired up the Orion for the first time in awhile today.

Studded a Pork Butt with Rosemary, Thyme and Garlic and cured it with Kosher Salt and Sugar overnight



Rubbed and ready for the Orion



3 hours after the Orion works it's magic



Pulled Pork from the leftovers




Also did a Bird and a small slab of bacon, which were both delicious as well.


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

I'm doing a whole chicken in mine for dinner tomorrow. Already have the bird prepared and waiting in the fridge.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> I'm doing a whole chicken in mine for dinner tomorrow. Already have the bird prepared and waiting in the fridge.



I'll be over for dinner.


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be over for dinner.



we missed you at dinner, I was hoping you would bring desert.

i also ended up throwing a rack of baby backs in with the chicken.....hmmmmm


----------



## HD333 (Jun 19, 2013)

Breaking out R2BBQ this weekend for a camping trip. Going to do 6 racks of ribs as an appetizer for the group. I may throw a small bird in as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 19, 2013)

They make a deeper drip pan now.  It helps on larger cooks. While your at it, buy a can of their rub. 

https://orioncooker.myshopify.com/


----------



## HD333 (Jul 1, 2013)

I had my first not so great cook in the O last weekend. 

Ribs came out a little on the "not super  tender" side. All 6 racks got gobbled up but those of us in the know knew they were not my best effort. 

I attribute it to the meat, but maybe I pulled them out a little early.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2015)

Orion will be coming out tomorrow.  Smoking the turkey, the cooker does all the work and I get all the credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 29, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Orion will be coming out tomorrow.  Smoking the turkey, the cooker does all the work and I get all the credit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How did it go? Considered using mine for the turkey, but circumstances weren't conducive.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> How did it go? Considered using mine for the turkey, but circumstances weren't conducive.



Perfect again.  Apple Wood chips gave it a nice subtle smokiness that wasn't over powering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2015)

My problem with the Orion is the clean-up is always a bitch.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> My problem with the Orion is the clean-up is always a bitch.



I cooked the bird at parents and told my old man the cleanup was his responsibility. 

I'll have to see how good of job he did. 

The cleanup does suck. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

